# My dogs dress up for Christmas!



## Ronni (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2021)

I remember the year that we put a Santa suit on my granddaughter's cat.

He let us do it without a fight but immediately toppled over and lay there like a pile of limp noodles.  He would not get up and looked so pitiful, we took it off.

Cats apparently don't take well to costumes.


----------

